# Red streaks on my goldfish fins? Treatment advice please?



## Lily Kart (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi everyone! 
I bought two small common goldfish last week and they had red spots that would disappear and reappear on another random place of their bodies. No ulcers, no wounds just those red spots under skin that disappear and reappear randomly. Someone told me it may be Costia parasite. They eat normally but their poo is white and they started having red streaks in their tail fins... Like blood veins that go throughout their fins. I read online and started Tetra Parasite guard as suggested by a friend. It's been two.days since the beginnjng of treatment and I wonder if I need to combiné another treatment for the red streaks along with the Parasite Guard (septicemia, right?)?? Any advice?? Btw, i do water changes daily with SEACHEM Prime and some Seachem Stability too since they are in my hospital tank (uncycled).... Please any help will be appreciated!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would keep on the water changes and the parasite treatment, but don't add another medication to the tank as some meds don't play well together. Fight your battles one at a time. Also, if the parasites were first noticed in your main tank, treat that tank with parasite treatment too as the eggs (white poo) will have colonized the substrate and can re-infect your fish.


----------

